# [SOLVED] Bezpieczna instalacja KDE

## Garrappachc

Witam,

chciałem skosztować najnowszego KDE. Ale kilka razy już próbowałem ze wcześniejszymi wersjami, tyle, że źle to się potem kończyło. Zazwyczaj reinstalką systemu. Czy jest jakaś możliwość, aby zainstalować KDE w całkowicie bezpieczny sposób, tzn żeby jeżeli mi się nie spodoba bez żadnych konsekwencji i bez żadnego uszczerbku dla systemu dało się go odinstalować?

Dzięki wielkie z góry za odpowiedź,

pozdrawiam.

----------

## Crenshaw

Moglbys moze opisac jak instalowales i co sie psulo?

----------

## soban_

Mi sie wydaje, ze wazniejszy jest tutaj sposob odinstalowania.

----------

## Garrappachc

Kupa zależności przy update'ach się nie zgadzała, zawsze był potem problem. Gdy usuwałem potem KDE, to nigdy mi system nie wstawał tak, jak trzeba, zaczynał być nagle strasznie niewydajny. Zawsze zostawała kupa śmieci w systemie, pomimo zrobienia --depclean. Pamiętam, że ostatnim razem KDE coś zrobiło z plikiem konfiguracyjnym policykita i się już wszystko posypało jak w reakcji łańcuchowej. Niestety, ale nigdy nie kończyła się taka instalacja dobrze dla mojego systemu.

----------

## soban_

Probowales moze:

```
emerge -Cav $(qlist -IC|grep fraza) 
```

?

----------

## Aktyn

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Gdy usuwałem potem KDE, to nigdy mi system nie wstawał tak, jak trzeba, zaczynał być nagle strasznie niewydajny.

 

Hm... może to kwestia dysku? Dużo brakujących plików. Mam jeden problem u siebie z pewną ilością plików, jednak niemałą  :Wink:  Do czasu odczytu.

Może kde z racji swojej wszędociekawości po prostu zaglądąło tu i ówdzie i przy okazji system cachował mase rzeczy? Katalogi, biblioteki itp.

A teraz ci się wydaje że nie ten tego  :Wink: 

KDE z tego co wiem można instalować na dwa sposoby, jako części i jako pakiet, albo większe pakiety. Może ta druga metoda będzie lepsza.

----------

## lsdudi

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Może kde z racji swojej wszędociekawości po prostu zaglądąło tu i ówdzie i przy okazji system cachował mase rzeczy? Katalogi, biblioteki itp.
> 
> A teraz ci się wydaje że nie ten tego 
> ...

 

jak sie wylaczy nepomuka to sie tego problemu nie ma ... 

wlasnie sposób z metapakietami to najgorszy sposób, ja od dłuższego czasu uzywam na ~amd64 i jakos zadnych problemem z kde nie mam no ale ma dosyc okrojone srodowisko.

Spróbuj w ten sposób:

miło bedzie jak sobie przejrzysz flagi, zwlaszcza te pod kątem procka

```
emerge kde-base/kdelibs kde-base/kdebase-startkde -vaq 
```

a poźniej juz konkretne pakiety jesli ich potrzebujesz

```

emerge kde-base/konsole -vaq

emerge kdm  -vaq 
```

z waznych rzeczy ogolocic z flag pakiety: nepomuk/strigi/akonadi-server jesli nie wiesz do czego to sluzy, to znaczy ze ich nie potrzebujesz, wywal globalnie takze flage 'handbook'. No i po zainstalowaniu w pierszej kolejnosci wylacz strigi i nepomuka w command center.

----------

## Garrappachc

Dobra, dzięki wszystkim za plecak dobrych rad. Już kompiluję KDE, zobaczymy, jak zadziała. A z drugiej strony, czy jest możliwość bezpiecznego wywalenia Gnome jak mi się KDE spodoba?

----------

## soban_

To pewnie czytales https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5982716.html ?

----------

## Garrappachc

Nie czytałem, przeczytałem, dziękuję za linka.

----------

## soban_

A ja mam pytanie z innej beczki, dajmy na to nie chce usuwac danego srodowiska - ale tez nie chce zeby ono sie aktualizowalo. Czy istnieje jakis skuteczny sposob na zrobienie czegos takiego? Dajmy na to gnoma nie uzywam (to tylko przyklad) ale nie chce go wywalac, wiec mozna w jakis sposob zaprzestac jego aktualizacje poza maskowaniem pakietow?

----------

## lsdudi

mozesz nie ciagnac galezi gnome*/ z repo 

ale ogólnie mowiąc sam pomysł jest z "czterech liter"

----------

## soban_

Troche racji masz, jednak zauwaz ze jak masz gnoma ktorego nie uzywasz albo uzywasz od swieta (np gdy kde sie posypie) to po co walczyc z zaleznosciami podczas aktualizacje ktore sie wysypuja w gnome. To tylko przyklad oczywiscie, bo rownie dobrze mozna postepowac z innymi srodowiskami.

----------

## Garrappachc

Instalujesz środowisko i wywalasz go z world  :Wink: 

----------

## lsdudi

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Troche racji masz, jednak zauwaz ze jak masz gnoma ktorego nie uzywasz albo uzywasz od swieta (np gdy kde sie posypie) to po co walczyc z zaleznosciami podczas aktualizacje ktore sie wysypuja w gnome. To tylko przyklad oczywiscie, bo rownie dobrze mozna postepowac z innymi srodowiskami.

 

Nie bierzesz pod uwage tego, ze aktualizaujesz biblioteki od których zależą oba środowiska, ewentualnie core systemowy (ogólna polityka bibliotek jest to że dzielisz je z innymi aplikacjami, no chyba ze sie pobawisz we wkompilowanie biblitek w środowisko, ale w pewnym momencie możesz się odbić od akualizaji jądra), po jakimś czasie wyjdą problemy z nieposujacymi bibliotekami (ABI/API/ścieżki), "zapasowe" środowisko przestanie działać, a ty dowiesz sie o tym w najmniej odpowiednim momencie. 

Na zapas uzyj czegos leciutkiego flux czy FVMW, którego aktualizacja nie boli (zwłaszcza że zwykle mają jeden release na kilka lat).

----------

## soban_

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> To tylko przyklad oczywiscie, bo rownie dobrze mozna postepowac z innymi srodowiskami.

 Dlatego to napisalem, jednak idac za ciosem tez chyba wyczyszcze system ze zbednych srodowisk i zostawie jakies lekkie typu awesome jak napisales - bo to wydaje sie najrozsadniejszym rozwiazaniem. W sumie to tez nie chodzi o bledy, ale o czas aktualizacji.

----------

## Garrappachc

Ołkej, przyznaję się bez bicia, te poprzednie razy to musiały być moje wpadki. W każdym razie, odinstalowanie KDE przebiegło bez problemu, wystarczyło sobie zrobić backup /etc/make.conf i /etc/portage/* oraz pamiętać, które pakiety się ręcznie dorzucało. No cóż, na własnych błędach się człowiek uczy. Dzięki wielkie za porady i pomoc. Solved.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Ołkej, przyznaję się bez bicia, te poprzednie razy to musiały być moje wpadki. W każdym razie, odinstalowanie KDE przebiegło bez problemu, wystarczyło sobie zrobić backup /etc/make.conf i /etc/portage/* oraz pamiętać, które pakiety się ręcznie dorzucało. No cóż, na własnych błędach się człowiek uczy. Dzięki wielkie za porady i pomoc. Solved.

 

W przypadku instalacji „zobaczymy co to” (i tamto i siamto) warto używać --oneshot. Wtedy pakiety nie trafiają do world i --depclean wyrzuca je hurtowo…

----------

